# BBQ pitmasters season 2



## garyt (Feb 21, 2010)

Just found a page on face book trying to organize support for a second season of BBQ pit masters. they are trying to show TLC how much support there is fort the show, couldn't find a link to post but here is the title of the page
*We want a season 2 of BBQ Pitmasters on TLC

Here is a link *    [font=&quot]http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...7437&ref=share[/font]


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't think it was very good in the beginning. I'll tell you Myron ruined for me but then I watched it maybe a couple more episodes and it became alittle better.
I guess I could stomach another season of it.


----------



## seenred (Feb 21, 2010)

I could take it or leave it.  For me, I thought it was too much about the drama and not enough about the q-ing.  And like mballi, Myron turns me off.


----------



## bbally (Feb 21, 2010)

To much drama.... bad judges..... not a real depiction of the craft.


----------



## bobl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Gary,

I do want to see a season 2 of BBQ Pitmasters but cannot find that title on face book.

Any suggestions?


----------



## vince (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm the same, I really don't like all the drama .


----------



## 3montes (Feb 21, 2010)

I just can't get interested in any of these reality type shows. This one included. I have always said "cameras on = reality off"
There is too much other good programming on the Food Network that I would prefer to watch. Shows that you can actually get recipes and techniques from.


----------



## bronxbbq (Feb 21, 2010)

I aggre about the drama, I feel the same way. But the fact is it helps to bring new people into smoking/BBQ. It helps the industry.


----------



## garyt (Feb 21, 2010)

Try this    [font=&quot]http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...7437&ref=share[/font]


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

I had read this show was in danger of being cancelled(bad ratings).  Not a surprise,  i couldnt watch more then 1.5 episodes.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

I must confess; it's what got me interested. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It wasn't the drama (I detest Myron); it was that luscious Q.  If they have a second season, I hope it will be more about the actual process of competitive BBQ.


----------



## mama's smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it was Myron that turned a lot of people off.  I loooooooved seeing that Q come off the pits.  And I got quite a few tips and ideas.  It's what made me interested in smoking, instead of grilling.


----------



## timleo (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...7437&ref=share


----------



## jd08 (Feb 21, 2010)

More recipes, less Myron.


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 21, 2010)

Loved it.

Of course we could nitpick it all day.  I enjoy watchig BBQ in any form, especially from the pros much more than all the garbage that's currently on tv.

YES FOR SEASON 2!


----------



## deltadude (Feb 21, 2010)

150 hours of tape for 44 minutes of show.  Each person was made to look a certain way, as characters in a play.  Tuffy was the professor with all of his notes, culinary training, etc.  Myron who naturally is a colorful person was painted in a light of sour cantankerous money grubbin not so good old boy.

After listening to interviews with the show's producer, Lee Ann Whippen, Tuffy, Myron, and the guy who was Slap Yo Daddy's partner, it helped to understand the process a little better and the evolution of the show, in finding what they thought might be interesting to the public.  

If you could ride with any one of those guys for 3 months who would you choose.  For me, winning and making the money is the result if you are doing something right, and Myron does a lot right, I would want to ride with Myron.  Of course my ears might be sore after the experience.  But from each of the pitmasters they all have nothing but deep respect for Myron and most think he is a pretty decent guy.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 21, 2010)

myron was kind of a jag, but I could have ignored him like I do with the folks like him I run in to in every day life.  

It was just some of the methods that made me see competition bbq isnt what i do.  All the foiling,  the use of parkay, and muffin tins.  It just isnt what I call bbq, the bbq I make, or the bbq I want to eat.

either way lots of channels on tv,  i voted with my remote, and didnt watch anymore.  plus there were countless threads on here and other bbq forums that i was kept abreast of what was going on.

good luck to the folks who want the show back.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 21, 2010)

MEGA Dittos BronxBBQ. I was in a CBJ class a few weeks ago. There were 3 young (20-something) guys in the class that had driven over an hour (one way) on a weeknight to take the class. In talking with them, they were inspired from watching Pitmasters.  I have talked a community organization in my home town into sponsoring a sanctioned comp this year. This got off the ground because several in the organization had started watching the show.

The show is bringing new blood into the world of BBQ. Look at the appearances by Myron on late nite TV talk shows.  I agree with the overhyped "reality" drama, but just how many people outside our current small circle would have bothered to watch an hour long recipe & techniques show each week? In spite of the reality TV angle, I still picked up some solid info along the way. Yes, Myron acted like a tool, but that was his role in the show. Since he has become the guy so many love to hate, I think he deserves an Emmy for his performance on Pitmasters.

Bringing competitive BBQ into the mainstream may scare some, but I see it as being nothing but positive.  Hopefully all the major pitmakers & other BBQ equipment companies are getting a boost in this tough economy from the show. That can do nothing but benefit all of us whether we play on the major circuits, run restaurants or catering businesses, or just cook on the patio for family & friends. I for one, hope there is a season 2, then 3, then etc.


----------



## meateater (Feb 21, 2010)

The show is just that a show. I do agree that hopefully bbq mfg's will increase business, it will only help out the economy. Just think about all the money you spend on smoking and smoking related accessories and supplies. Dang that sounded like Hank Hill!


----------



## shea561 (Feb 21, 2010)

Everything on TV is DRAMA folks. This is drama that pertains to our hobby. At least we got something!!!!!!! Its better then 90% of the junk on TV.

I vote for another season!


----------



## jmantbbq (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked the show, thought it was good for BBQ to get some exposure and to show common folks what it takes to Q. Myron was just trash talkin, it was a little raw but whatever (my buds are WAY worse when we have our private throwdown parties, not in public though). You could tell he has a heart when the people that took his school won. He seemed to have tears in his eyes.

Jamie


----------



## r 12 (Feb 22, 2010)

I liked the show. The last one was the best to me. hope there is another


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope they have a second season.


----------



## wingman (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I have to say at first Myron was way over the top. After watching all the episodes I noticed that he had some good things to say about the skills of some of his peers. IN some cases gave them advice that helped them win. That said when it came to competition he would say flat out they aint going to beat him. The guy wants to win. Can't fault him for that. He could clean his act up a bit...

The show itself can be a goldmine of tips and techniques for others to mine. I picked up on a few tips I now incorporate into my processes. I wouldn't mind another season. I certainly don't mind watching BBQ being cooked and eaten.


----------

